# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ساعات كاري پاساژ مهتاب مشهدروكسي ميگه؟

## Ollare

سلام به همه ي دكتراوفوق ليسانسا وليسانسا وشوق ليسانسا وبخصوص كنكوريا
اقا كسي ميدون پاساژ مهتاب چه ساعاتي ازروزهست؟چه روزهايي هست؟
من فقط ميدونم كه جمعه هاتعطيله.
امروزوفرداهست؟

واينكه جاي ديگه اي جزاين پاسا‍ژ هست كه كارش منحصرن فروش كتاب_كنكوري_باشه؟
يه چيزديگه اينكه سرعت بروزرساني محصولاشون چطوريه؟مثلن دوروزپيش شيمي iqكاج چاپ شده،الان پاسا‍ مهتاب اوردتش؟؟؟؟

ممنونمم موفق باشيد

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> سلام به همه ي دكتراوفوق ليسانسا وليسانسا وشوق ليسانسا وبخصوص كنكوريا
> اقا كسي ميدون پاساژ مهتاب چه ساعاتي ازروزهست؟چه روزهايي هست؟
> من فقط ميدونم كه جمعه هاتعطيله.
> امروزوفرداهست؟
> 
> واينكه جاي ديگه اي جزاين پاسا‍ژ هست كه كارش منحصرن فروش كتاب_كنكوري_باشه؟
> يه چيزديگه اينكه سرعت بروزرساني محصولاشون چطوريه؟مثلن دوروزپيش شيمي iqكاج چاپ شده،الان پاسا‍ مهتاب اوردتش؟؟؟؟
> 
> ممنونمم موفق باشيد


درباره ساعت کارش من تازگیا نرفتم ولی قبلا فک کنم صبح تا شب بود وسطش یه تایمی تعطیل بود فقط هم جمعه ها بسته س
یه پاساژ دیگه اونورش هست پاساژ پردیس اونم چندتا کتابفروشی داره (البته اکثرا دست دوم دارن یکیش هست اکثر کتابا رو داره اسمش کتابفروشی کیوانه من ازش بدم میومد فقط یه بار ازش خرید کردم تخفیف عمرا بده)
یه کتابفروشی فوق بزرگ خیابون کناری سعدی هست همه چی داره
سرعت بروز رسانی اینقدر سریع نیس براشون از تهران میفرستن

----------


## Dayi javad

*فک کنم 8 تا 1 

4 تا 10 شب ( گفتم فک کنم )


ولی خب کتاب فروشی کنارش هم زیاد*

----------


## Ollare

> درباره ساعت کارش من تازگیا نرفتم ولی قبلا فک کنم صبح تا شب بود وسطش یه تایمی تعطیل بود فقط هم جمعه ها بسته س
> یه پاساژ دیگه اونورش هست پاساژ پردیس اونم چندتا کتابفروشی داره (البته اکثرا دست دوم دارن یکیش هست اکثر کتابا رو داره اسمش کتابفروشی کیوانه من ازش بدم میومد فقط یه بار ازش خرید کردم تخفیف عمرا بده)
> یه کتابفروشی فوق بزرگ خیابون کناری سعدی هست همه چی داره
> سرعت بروز رسانی اینقدر سریع نیس براشون از تهران میفرستن





> *فک کنم 8 تا 1 
> 
> 4 تا 10 شب ( گفتم فک کنم )
> 
> 
> ولی خب کتاب فروشی کنارش هم زیاد*


ممنونم دوستـان

----------


## Dayi javad

*والا من از نیشابور کتاب میگرفتم بیشتر راضی بودم دو ماه بعد از چن ماه چاپ چن تا کتاب من رفتم  پاساژ مهتاب هیشکدومو نداشتن ! ولی اومدم نیشابور داشتن 


تازه طرف میگفت عربی خیلی سبز غزال موسوی اصن چاپ نشده در حالی ک چن ماه از چاپشگذشته بود ! ب نظر من برو اونجا کتابایی ک میخوای مقایسه و انتخاب کن بعد بیا از سایتای خود انتشاراتا سفارش بده هم تخفیف میدن هم آخرین چاپو میپیری*

----------


## ali7893

برو جمعه بازار کتاب از همه بهتره همه کتابا پیدا میشه چاپ95 هم 25 درصد تخفیف میدن

----------


## fatima7

سلام دوست عزیز.ما خونمون تو خیابون سعدیه دو کوچه پایین تر از پاساژ  :Yahoo (1): 
از نه صبح نهایتا تا ده شب بازن 
همه چیز هم دارن 
ولی بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم برید کتاب فروشی هلو پایین تر از میدون تقی اباد . اونجا طرف خیلی وارده.یه پسره عینکیه .جدید ترین کتاب ها هم اونجا میاد .من خودم با اینکه خونمون نزدیک اینجاست از هلو کتابای کنکورمو خریدم.اونجا برید

----------


## Ollare

> *والا من از نیشابور کتاب میگرفتم بیشتر راضی بودم دو ماه بعد از چن ماه چاپ چن تا کتاب من رفتم  پاساژ مهتاب هیشکدومو نداشتن ! ولی اومدم نیشابور داشتن 
> 
> 
> تازه طرف میگفت عربی خیلی سبز غزال موسوی اصن چاپ نشده در حالی ک چن ماه از چاپشگذشته بود ! ب نظر من برو اونجا کتابایی ک میخوای مقایسه و انتخاب کن بعد بیا از سایتای خود انتشاراتا سفارش بده هم تخفیف میدن هم آخرین چاپو میپیری*


والاميخوام ازشنبه شروع كنم به خوندن.كتاباي درسي زيست وشيميمم ندارمشون ميخواستم برم زيرذره بين خانه زيست شناسي روبگيرم 
جايي كه من زندگي ميكنم كتاب فروشياش داغونن.
باتوجه ب تعطيلي و... كتاب زودترازسه شنبه نميرسه دستم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Ollare

> برو جمعه بازار کتاب از همه بهتره همه کتابا پیدا میشه چاپ95 هم 25 درصد تخفیف میدن


سلام 
من بچه شهرستانم برم ميتونم پيداكنم جمعه بازارو؟
فقط جمعه هاهست؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali7893

> سلام 
> من بچه شهرستانم برم ميتونم پيداكنم جمعه بازارو؟
> فقط جمعه هاهست؟


اره راحته 
فقط هم جمعه ها هست

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajjadkamali


والاميخوام ازشنبه شروع كنم به خوندن.كتاباي درسي زيست وشيميمم ندارمشون ميخواستم برم زيرذره بين خانه زيست شناسي روبگيرم 
جايي كه من زندگي ميكنم كتاب فروشياش داغونن.
باتوجه ب تعطيلي و... كتاب زودترازسه شنبه نميرسه دستم


فقط کتابای چاپ جدیدو پس بگیری ! 


البته منظورم اینه اگ خواستی از کتاب فروشی بگیری !

اگ کتاب دستدوم خواستی بگیری هم کتابای فیزیک چاپ قدیمی نگیری بهتر*

----------


## Ollare

> سلام دوست عزیز.ما خونمون تو خیابون سعدیه دو کوچه پایین تر از پاساژ 
> از نه صبح نهایتا تا ده شب بازن 
> همه چیز هم دارن 
> ولی بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم برید کتاب فروشی هلو پایین تر از میدون تقی اباد . اونجا طرف خیلی وارده.یه پسره عینکیه .جدید ترین کتاب ها هم اونجا میاد .من خودم با اینکه خونمون نزدیک اینجاست از هلو کتابای کنکورمو خریدم.اونجا برید


سلام ممنونم ازتون
آدرس دقيق هلو روميدين بهم؟

----------


## fatima7

تو جمعه بازار کتابای سال قدیمو با تخفیف میدن . جدیدا قیمت روی جلده .مطمئنم. من خیلی از اونجا خرید می کنم
ولی تو حاشیه خ سناباد . پایین تر از دبیرستان امام حسین یه کتاب فروشی جدیدا رو هم با 10 درصد تخفیف میده

----------


## Ollare

> *
> 
> فقط کتابای چاپ جدیدو پس بگیری ! 
> 
> 
> البته منظورم اینه اگ خواستی از کتاب فروشی بگیری !
> 
> اگ کتاب دستدوم خواستی بگیری هم کتابای فیزیک چاپ قدیمی نگیری بهتر*


بله فيزيك پايه خيلي سبز وميگيرم واي كيو شيمي و زيرذره بين هاي شيمي وزيست و ديني سفيرخرد

----------


## fatima7

البته
من شمارشو دارم 38557343
قبل میدون شریعتی . خ بهار برید میبینیدش حتما

----------


## Ollare

دوستان از همتون ممنونم ان شالله به هرچي ميخوايد برسيد ميرم پيداميكنم
سلامت باشيـد

----------


## Uncertain

جمعه بازار کتابم هست از صب حدود 7-8 تا ساعت 2 بعداز ظهر اونجا هم خیلی خوبه قیمتاشم بهتر از پاساژ مهتابه
دیروز رفتم خیابون سعدی باز بود پاساژ مهتاب با اینکه تعطیلی بود
فک کنم الان چون نزذیک مدرسس بازه اکثرا ساعتشو ولی نمیدونم

----------


## Uncertain

> سلام ممنونم ازتون
> آدرس دقيق هلو روميدين بهم؟


میدون شریعتی (تقی اباد سابق) نرسیده به فروشگاه اتکا ولی اونجا یکم گرون میده

----------


## mahmoud.n

> سلام 
> من بچه شهرستانم برم ميتونم پيداكنم جمعه بازارو؟
> فقط جمعه هاهست؟


جمعه بازار خیلی بهتره شکارای خوبی میتونی پیدا کنی
بری کتاباتو پاساژ مهتاب بفروشی اگه سالم باشه و بدون هیچ خط و خوردگی و این داستانا 70% میزنن تو سر مال بعد از اون طرف با کلی منت و چک و چونه ممکنه که به تو با 20% تخفیف بفروشن،بری جمعه بازار کتاب که حاشیه بلوار مدرس،میشه پشت پاساژ مهتاب این دلال بازی از بین میره و هم مناسب تر گیر میاری و زیر بار منت یه عده مفت خور هم نیستی...

----------


## Delgir

من رفتم پاساژ مهتاب سال93 به دنبال کتاب ریاضی تجربی مبتکران همه ی کتابفروشیاشم گشتم نامردا نداشتن درحالیکه چاپ شده بود...همه یاخیلی سبزمی گفتن یامهروماه هی می گفتی عمو ریاضی مبتکران اینارو می یاوردن :Y (456):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> تو جمعه بازار کتابای سال قدیمو با تخفیف میدن . جدیدا قیمت روی جلده .مطمئنم. من خیلی از اونجا خرید می کنم
> ولی تو حاشیه خ سناباد . پایین تر از دبیرستان امام حسین یه کتاب فروشی جدیدا رو هم با 10 درصد تخفیف میده


کتاب نو هم با تخفیف میدن البته من دو هفته پیش رفتم از اول شروع کردم تا اخر از همه شون پرسیدم جاتون خالی خیلی هم خسته شدم
فقط یک نفر تخفیف میداد من ریاضی خیلی سبز چاپ 95 خریدم 32 تومن قیمت روش 42 تومن بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mostafa181

از لحاظ بروز رسانی زیاد قوی نیستن  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  تخفیف درست و حسابی هم نمیدن  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  با این اوصاف جمعه بازار کتاب برو خیلییی بهتره من همیشه میرم همونجا کتابهای نو رو با 20 درصد تخفیف میگیرم 
کتب دست دوم هم دارن که ارزون تره تا 60 درصد تخفیف میدن  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mostafa181

> کتاب نو هم با تخفیف میدن البته من دو هفته پیش رفتم از اول شروع کردم تا اخر از همه شون پرسیدم جاتون خالی خیلی هم خسته شدم
> فقط یک نفر تخفیف میداد من ریاضی خیلی سبز چاپ 95 خریدم 32 تومن قیمت روش 42 تومن بود


باو اینا سیاستشونه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  اگه تخفیف نداد کتاب بنداز جلوش بگو نمیخام  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  بعد بهت تخفیف میده

----------


## Ultra

از 9 تا 2
5 تا 10

توی بروز شدن هم خوبن
انتشارات یاس پشت پاساژمهتاب هست بهتره
ولی معمولا یه کتاب که بیاد همه ی مغازه ها دارنش چون پخش هستن بیشتر تا تک فروشی

----------

